#ubuntu-zh 2011-04-12
<Tommy_> 有用vpn的么？
<Tommy_> 有用vpn的么？
#ubuntu-zh 2011-04-13
<Tommy_> 有人在么？
<Tommy_> 出来聊会
<Tommy_> 有点事要问一下。
#ubuntu-zh 2011-04-15
<wpeter> 怎么人这么少啊！！！！！！！
<wpeter> 有人？
<wpeter> 烤鸡
<wpeter> 算了，走了。
#ubuntu-zh 2012-04-09
<coalas404coalas> coalas404coalas
